# Go Ravens



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

*go ravens!!!!*​


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

arpeggio said:


> *go ravens!!!!*​


go bullamakanka hawks


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

My cousin would've preferred the Ravens. So I refrain from who I preferred. He died of lung cancer btw.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Uh...who are the "Ravens"? Is this a thread about Poe?


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Poe actually live and died in Baltimore. The football team is actually named after the poem.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

go raiders!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Know I confused *Raiders* ...... Ravens ........ ??? which one.....


----------

